# Milan: con la sosta i recuperi di Messias, Castillejo e Romagnoli.



## admin (8 Novembre 2021)

Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Sì, diciamo che l'importante è che non ci siano problemi nuovi invece con i convocati dalle varie nazionali.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Anche la scorsa sosta dicevamo così


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Mi preme di più recuperare la condizione dei vari Rebic e Diaz, dare riposo ad Ibra e che non si faccia male nessuno in nazionale (o becchi il covid)


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Ah beh, allora...


----------



## davidelynch (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Tocchiamoci tutto perché questa sosta cade nel periodo peggiore riguardo i contagi, con la fortuna che abbiamo minimo la metà tornano positivi, maledette nazionali.


----------



## Route66 (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Più che altro incrociamo le dita e non diciamo nulla...nemmeno una parola grazie.
Abbiamo già dato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Novembre 2021)

Spero tanto che le nostre competitor escano DEVASTATE da questa pausa.
Sono davvero stanco di giocare da un anno con assenze devastanti e continue.
Voglio l'inter senza Barella Skriniar Bastoni Perisic e Lautaro.
La Juve senza Chiesa, Bonucci, Chiellini, Locatelli, Morata. 
Il Napoli senza Osimhen, Zielinski, Koulibaly, Manolas e Anguissa. 

Non mi sembra di chiedere troppo, visto che a tratti abbiamo avuto anche il doppio di quelle assenze.


----------



## Simo98 (8 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spero tanto che le nostre competitor escano DEVASTATE da questa pausa.
> Sono davvero stanco di giocare da un anno con assenze devastanti e continue.
> Voglio l'inter senza Barella Skriniar Bastoni Perisic e Lautaro.
> La Juve senza Chiesa, Bonucci, Chiellini, Locatelli, Morata.
> ...


Sogna
Quando i loro si infortunano (vedi Osimhen) tornano dopo una settimana 
I nostri moltiplicano la degenza x4


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


sarebbe un sogno avere finalmente tutti e poter alternare rebic e leao, brahim e messias, saele e florenzi e leao..


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spero tanto che le nostre competitor escano DEVASTATE da questa pausa.
> Sono davvero stanco di giocare da un anno con assenze devastanti e continue.
> Voglio l'inter senza Barella Skriniar Bastoni Perisic e Lautaro.
> La Juve senza Chiesa, Bonucci, Chiellini, Locatelli, Morata.
> ...


se ciao marameo.. l'inter gioca coi titolari dal novembre scorso


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Vedremo se Messias riuscirà in qualche modo a rendersi utile alla causa... Castillejo ha dimostrato che quest'anno avremo bisogno di tutti, ergo, tutti devono farsi trovare pronti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2021)

a parte messias, gli altri è meglio se stan fuori.
così evitan di far danni...........


----------



## Tobi (8 Novembre 2021)

L anno scorso il momento peggiore della squadra tra condizione ed infortuni fu gennaio-febbraio se non erro. Fino alla partita di ritorno con lo United. Poi recuperammo pezzi e condizione e facemmo un finale di stagione ottimo. Ci fu un momento dove perdemmo pure il quarto posto (con una partita in meno). Spero che quest anno il picco della sfiga infortuni e la condizione fisica in calo a causa della spremitura dei soliti 11 sia ormai alle spalle. Dopo la sosta con tutti a disposizione ( toccatina) possiamo scavare un solco fino a fine girone d'andata e poi giocare un girone di ritorno in carrozza


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2021)

solitamente nella sosta ne perdiamo 10,altro che recuperare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Mi dispiace per romagnoli


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2021)

La domanda non è chi recupereremo ma chi perderemo.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2021)

sarebbe bello finalmente avere TUTTA la rosa a disposizione come ha l'inter da un anno e poter finalmente scegliere se mettere tonali o benna, kessie o baka o krunic, rebic o leao, brahi o messias, saele o florenzi.. quanto sarebbe bello?


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Novembre 2021)

Messias è stuzzicante, se riesce a fare le 2 fasi e di molto superiore a Selemakers.


----------



## King of the North (11 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ah beh, allora...


Che piaccia o no il recupero di Messias ad oggi è importante. Le sta giocando tutte Saelemakers


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.


Sosta per noi fa rima con tragedia.
Fatemi toccare va.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Novembre 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Che piaccia o no il recupero di Messias ad oggi è importante. Le sta giocando tutte Saelemakers


per me Pioli vede Messias come trq vice Brahim e Florenzi come vice saele..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriva la sosta per le nazionali e Pioli può approfittarne per recuperare i giocatori ancora alle prese con qualche acciacco. Messias, Castillejo e anche Romagnoli dovrebbero recuperare e tornare in gruppo durante la pausa.



penso che questi tre non ci saranno il prossimo anno. Su Messias ho ancora qualche riserva, voglio pensare che trovata la condizione fisica possa dare un buon contributo.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Sogna
> Quando i loro si infortunano (vedi Osimhen) tornano dopo una settimana
> I nostri moltiplicano la degenza x4


Soprattutto non comunicano eventuali positivi,mi ci gioco una palla.


----------

